# mod_rewrite mit zusätzlichem Argument in der Adresse



## penalizer (26. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Modul mod_rewrite.
Kurz gesagt würde ich gerne wissen wie bzw. ob ich zusätzliche Variablen über die Domain übergeben kann. Lokal funktioniert es wunderbar online bei 1&1 allerdings nicht.

Ich habe es im Moment so umgesetzt:

index,deu,3,8,1,9,0.html*&*news_id=33
Bei dieser Version gibt der Server die Meldung zurück das die Seite nicht gefunden wird.

wenn ich es so versuche:
index,deu,3,8,1,9,0.html*?*news_id=33
Zeigt er die Seite an, aber empfängt die Variable nicht.

Ich hoffe das mir jemand einen Hinweis geben kann.
Vielen Dank an Euch im vorraus.

Gruß Pen.


----------



## Gumbo (26. September 2006)

Kannst du dein Anliegen bitte etwas genauer ausführen.


----------

